# Ipods rule



## Jim (Apr 5, 2007)

Im sure this soldier loves his Ipod.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tiki/445618364/in/pool-appleusers/


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 6, 2007)

wow that is amazing :shock: 

I will have to show this to my wife latter on tonight. She loves her Ipod too. I don't have a clue on how many songs she has on it lol but she is aways down loading new ones :lol: :lol: 


fishnfever


----------



## Jim (Apr 6, 2007)

I wonder what he was listening to the second the bullet hit it? Somebody was watching over him that day!


----------



## JustFishN (Apr 6, 2007)

fishnfever said:


> wow that is amazing :shock:
> 
> I will have to show this to my wife latter on tonight. She loves her Ipod too. I don't have a clue on how many songs she has on it lol but she is aways down loading new ones :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...



Yes I do love mine! And that was amazing. Lucky man there.


----------



## Icefisher15 (Apr 6, 2007)

Thats crazy, yah my ipod is my new fishing buddy when fishing by myself..


----------



## Chuck (Jun 4, 2007)

Nah he fricken shot it cause it sucks so bad...


I would rather take the bullet than use a fricken IPOD


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jun 6, 2007)

I dont know what I would do without mine...I do know i would go crazy at school...


----------

